# Finding a good trainer in Naples, Florida



## Xilc (Mar 9, 2018)

So I'm looking for a good trainer in Naples Florida and I think I found a pretty good one. They have great reviews. They are Ruffgers. 

https://ruffgers.com

They said they have a 4 week program teaching good canine citizenship, whatever that means. Obedience and friendliness towards other dogs, I guess. My dog isn't very well trained. He doesn't know how to heal, off a leash, he can never be trusted to, and he will never, ever come back to you if he gets off the leash... But those are just inconveniences. The most troubling thing about my dog is The food aggression he had since we rescued him. If you get anywhere near his food bowl he will growl and snap. So we want a trainer that is going to be able to help alleviate this problem. They said they will be able to solve the food guarding in one session or two. But it might take the entire 4 weeks. So I'm wondering how this will be. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Their website mentions that they do private inhome training, so since your dog's food aggression is the biggest issue you have, maybe the private inhome training would be better to just work on that issue. Then once that is solved, you may want to consider further training.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm in South Ft Myers. I have dog reactivity issues. I'm taking a drive to the Tampa area on Wednesday to visit Ivan Balabanov's training center. I heard he's one of the best trainers out there. He has an Instant Solutions class that deals with fear based behaviors. I'll let you know how it goes.

I haven't heard anything about Ruffgers. When I talked about the issue I was having with my dog, Ivan is who everyone referred me to.


----------



## Xilc (Mar 9, 2018)

IllinoisNative said:


> I'm in South Ft Myers. I have dog reactivity issues. I'm taking a drive to the Tampa area on Wednesday to visit Ivan Balabanov's training center. I heard he's one of the best trainers out there. He has an Instant Solutions class that deals with fear based behaviors. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about Ruffgers. When I talked about the issue I was having with my dog, Ivan is who everyone referred me to.



How did it go


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I posted about my experience in the aggression section of this board.


----------

